# Apple Ipod Touch Bbciplayer Problem



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone with a second generation ipod touch use it to watch BBC iplayer? My wife has one and until Friday (24th Feb) could watch the iplayer via the Safari browser. Since then it loads the iplayer OK but when you try to select a program it doesn't load. If you switch on the developer it shows HTML and Java errors. I've tried resetting everything and then syncing to previous backup via itunes as well as setting up as a new ipod but still the same problem. YouTube TVcatchup etc still stream ok. On the 2nd generation ipod you have to view iplayer via the browser as ios 4.2.1 is the latest software supported and ios 4.3 is needed to use the iplayer app. I've tried my daughters latest iphone and iplayer works fine via the browser as it does on my PC all using the same wifi router. Just wondered if anyone had the same problem or an ipod 2nd generation they could try it on.

Cheers Roger


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Just tried on my boys iPod touch 2 and it doesn't work. My iPhone 4 and wife's touch 3rd gen are both working fine. They must have updated something.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for checking that Tim. That is what I suspected. I've sent a query to the BBC but I'm not holding my breath!

Cheers Roger


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Delete and then Renew the app as it was a known flaw with the last update bar one. Fixed now on my ipod touch 2nd and 3rd generation plus the ipad.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Not using an app. The app requires ios 4.3 operating software, the latest software supported for this ipod touch is 4.2.1. This means you just go into the iplayer via the browser.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Alas how did you manage to load the iplayer app on your ipod touch 2nd generation? I've just double checked and my wife's is definitely a 2G, (model A1288) latest software allowed is 4.2.1 and so it won't load the app which requires ios 4.3. So have to go into iplayer via the browser which worked fine for 18 months until Friday.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Update: I've just spoken to the BBC. They were aware of the problem caused to Ipod touch 2G and are working to resolve it.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Stinch said:


> Update: I've just spoken to the BBC. They were aware of the problem caused to Ipod touch 2G and are working to resolve it.


Fingers crossed for a resolution.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

From the BBC today:

We have now identified the root cause of this problem and our technical team is working on a fix as a priority.


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Stinch said:


> From the BBC today:
> 
> We have now identified the root cause of this problem and our technical team is working on a fix as a priority.


Be done in time for the Olympics then!? :/


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Update from the BBC today. Haven't tried it yet though...

A fix for this problem has now been rolled out and you can now play programmes again on iPhones and iPod Touches that use iOS 4.2 or older versions of the Apple Operating System.

We thank you for your patience during this time and apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------

